# xây dựng nhà thép uy tín trọn gói tại Bình Dương



## thuhuong230718 (18 Tháng sáu 2021)

_Bạn ở Bình Dương và bạn đang có nhu cầu tìm 1 đơn vị thi công xây dựng nhà thép Bình Dương? hoặc là ở các tỉnh lân cận khác, và vấn đến lớn nhất của bạn là không biết lựa chọn đơn vị nào có đủ trình độ để giúp bạn có những công trình tốt nhất ?

Có lẽ bạn không cần phải quá bối rối Hùng Cường Phát sẽ giúp bạn giải quyết mọi vấn đề trên._

*Hùng Cường Phát - xây dựng nhà thép uy tín trọn gói tại Bình Dương!*

▬ _XÂY DỰNG NHÀ THÉP_, NHÀ TIỀN CHẾ KHUNG THÉP TRỌN GÓI
▬ THI CÔNG NHÀ XƯỞNG, THI CÔNG NHÀ SẮT TIỀN CHẾ BÌNH DƯƠNG







Vì sao Hùng Cường Phát là địa chỉ vàng khi có nhu cầu xây dựng nhà thép Bình Dương?


✦ Chi phí xây dựng thấp, chi phí bảo dưỡng nhà thép thấp.
✦ Thời gian và tiến độ công việc thi công xây dựng nhà thép Bình Dương nhanh.
✦ Dễ dàng mở rộng quy mô trong tương lai khi công việc làm ăn của doanh nghiệp đang trên đà phát triển.
✦ Trọng lượng thép tiền chế nhẹ hơn so với các vật liệu khác nên giúp làm giảm áp tải trọng.
✦ Dễ dàng tiết kiệm những vật liệu phụ ( so với các loại truyền thống cố định ), tận dụng được tối đa không gian của nhà xưởng.
✦ Đặc biệt với nhà thép tiền chế sẽ cách nước tốt bằng công nghệ sử dụng các mái mối đứng, thành phần mái đứng và điểm mái.
Thi công nhà thép Bình Dương cung cấp bởi Hùng Cường Phát mang tới lợi ích to lớn gì?


✦ Không mất thời gian, công sức vào các khâu nhỏ nhặt như xin cấp giấy phép,…
✦ Không phải lo lắng vấn đề đảm bảo kĩ thuật cũng như chất lượng xây dựng nhà thép Bình Dương
✦ Không sợ lạm phát, giá cả vật liệu xây dựng leo thang, công trình đội thêm giá
✦ Tất cả mọi khâu cần thiết trong quá trình thi công xây dựng nhà thép Bình Dương ở đều được công ty chúng tôi gói gọn trong một dịch vụ trọn gói, việc tổ chức thiết kế và thi công theo quy trình bài bản, khoa học và chuyên nghiệp để bàn giao công trình đúng tiến độ và chất lượng.
*HÙNG CƯỜNG PHÁT* là nhà cung cấp uy tín các dịch vụ sửa chữa, bảo trì, cải tạo hệ thống công trình xây dựng và nhà xưởng tại khu vực miền Nam, bao gồm:_Thi Công Nhà Xưởng_, Nhà Công Nghiệp, Nhà Thép Tiền Chế chuyên nghiệp, xây dựng nhà thép Bình Dương, thi công xây dựng nhà thép Bình Dương, ...






Thi công nhà thép Bình Dương uy tín, đảm bảo chất lượng

- Thi công nhà xưởng  Bình Dương

- Thi công nhà kho, kho bãi Bình Dương

- Thi công nhà sắt tiền chế tại Bình Dương

- Thi công Nhà thép tiền chế Bình Dương

....

*Những điều cần lưu ý khi thi công xây dựng nhà thép Bình Dương:*

+ Khi chúng ta thi công xây dựng nhà thép Bình Dương thì cần chú ý đến nền móng của nhà xưởng vì đây được xem là phần quan trọng của nhà xưởng. Nó ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến với chất lượng của công trình hay giá thành xây dựng.

+ Với địa thế nhà xưởng nằm trên vùng đất cứng hay có độ cao so với nền xây dựng thì khi chúng ta thi công phần móng sẽ không cần phải gia cố móng như : ép cọc hay đóng cừ tràm. Ngược lại nếu ta thi công ngay phần đất mềm, đất yếu, đất bùn thì phần gia cố móng này rất quan trọng đối với việc xây dựng nhà xưởng.

+ Đối với nền nhà xưởng thì theo yêu cầu của người sử dụng mà đơn vị thi công nhà xưởng có cách bố trí hợp lý. Ngoài ra thì phần đổ bê tông nhà xưởng theo độ dày từ 10 đến 50cm là điều cưc kỳ quan trọng vì dựa vào đó mà nhà thi công đặt những máy móc, thiết bị sản xuất có tải trọng lên đến vài chục tấn/m2.

+ Khi xong phần bê tông nền nhà xưởng thì cần phải tiến hành sơn lớp epoxy trên bề mặt bê tông để chống bám bụi hay dễ lau chùi vệ sinh…

+ Lưu ý với phần cột thép hay kèo thép của nhà xưởng, chúng ta phải thiết kế một cách vừa phải tránh bố trí thép thiếu hoặc dư. Theo tiêu chuẩn của thiết kế nhà xưởng thông thường thường thấy thì cứ 1m khoảng 20 đến 32kg thép tùy theo qui mô của nhà xưởng và mức độ đầu tư tài chính.

_*Quý khách hàng với nhu cầu thi công nhà thép Bình Dương, thi công nhà xưởng Bình Dương và các tỉnh thành lân cận khác thì vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi hoặc đến trực tiếp tại văn phòng:*_

*CÔNG TY TNHH XD DV TM HÙNG CƯỜNG PHÁT*​*Địa chỉ:* Số 33, Đường số 4, KDC Đại Quang, Khu phố Tân Phú 1, P. Tân Bình, Tp. Dĩ An, Bình Dương

*Nhà máy - Văn Phòng: *Số T6/16M, Tổ 6 Khu phố Bình Thuận 2, Phường Thuận Giao, Thành phố Dĩ An, Bình Dương

*Hotline:* *0984.042.808

Email:* tuancuongxd.ck@gmail.com

*Website:* hungcuongphat.vn


----------

